
Doing things with Django forms - icey
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2010/01/doing-things-with-django-forms/
======
old-gregg
Forms are the biggest difference between Rails itself and Rails-inspired
Python frameworks (I'm talking about Pylons's default helpers, Toscawidgets
and Django here)

After working with Rails for 3 years I am absolutely don't get the need for
"form" classes. And indeed, judging by open sourced projects and posted code
examples, submit handlers in Django and Pylons always look insanely complex as
compared to Rails.

~~~
kgrin
Django isn't Rails-inspired - they were developed at around the same time,
with no real awareness of each other (at first).

As to the merits of "form" classes and post handlers, I think the complexity
is only there if you need it, if you're doing something more interesting
(read: complex) than CRUD-type inserts/updates and basic validation (if that's
all you're doing, ModelForms are pretty close to magical and light on syntax).

------
recurser
Nice summary.

